# 82 quattro sport coupe



## big willie-88 (Jun 27, 2007)

i been looking at this audi quattro coupe sport 82 its the euro model no cats its got 53,000 miles on it, i want 2 see wut every one thinks about it and if theres problems with these cars.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 82 quattro sport coupe (big willie-88)*

Any pictures?
How can you tell it's a Euro model??
Please try to type better from now on, that was painful to read.


----------



## big willie-88 (Jun 27, 2007)

i talked to the guy that owns it, ill get pics soon


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

VIN # Please.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (eurowner)*

Things to look for.
Body
Any rust on the front fenders where they bolt on to the car (only visible with the hood open)
Any rust on where the trunk hinges are attached to the car
Any rust in the shock tower (front, and back)
Any rust inside the door jambs-notably on the lower rear of the jamb
Any rust in the trunk area (pull up the carpet, and look at the spare wheel well)
Engine/drivetrain
Mechanics wise, the engine, and drivetrain are usually very stout, and reliable. 
Things to look for are a loud clicking noise fron the exhaust manifold(they are prone to cracking)
A thumping noise while driving through the gears-bad subframe mount
And a thumping noise while accererating-worn drive shaft bearing
A cut out in boost around 4000rpms is a common problem with the intake air sensor
An oily residue on the output side of the air charger usually means bearings, and maybe seals are shot.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_VIN # Please.

Yeah, that would be awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## big willie-88 (Jun 27, 2007)

you guys are a big help thanks im going to get he vin # tmr


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (big willie-88)*

Service history is VERY important..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: 82 quattro sport coupe (big willie-88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *big willie-88* »_audi quattro coupe sport 82


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 82 quattro sport coupe (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_









The quattro was officially sold as the Audi quattro Turbo Coupe in USA.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 82 quattro sport coupe (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_









Yes,
Many that are new to the car, refer it to the "sport"..


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_VIN # Please.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (eurowner)*

I think he bailed....
Oh well, I was looking forward to seeing a _*potentinal*_ gray market car...


----------

